# Please Help My Ibook G4 Will Not Turn On!



## gabriella (Oct 12, 2005)

My ibook G4 will not turn on. Last night when I was working on it it ran out of battery so I charged it over night. Now it will not turn on but it says it is completely charged. I tried all the things in the users guide but nohing will make it turn on. what do I do?


----------



## bobw (Oct 12, 2005)

Try Resetting the PMU.


----------



## chuckewe (Oct 12, 2005)

gabriella said:
			
		

> My ibook G4 will not turn on. Last night when I was working on it it ran out of battery so I charged it over night. Now it will not turn on but it says it is completely charged. I tried all the things in the users guide but nohing will make it turn on. what do I do?



My wife's 12" iBook G4 had what sounds like the same problem. The battery showed completely charged (in fact I believe like you she had just drained and charged it overnight). Next day, push the power button, and *nothing*. Reset the battery, still nuthin'.

Our local Mac dealer took on the challenge, and ended up replacing the logic board, complete. 

If this sounds like your problem, E-mail me if you want the specifics about our dealer if you need ammunition to have Apple fix the problem. He's excellent and I'm sure he'll back you up with the info you need to get the repair done under AppleCare.

chuckewe


----------

